# Radio Ford Fiesta Error code lock



## juan rivero (Mar 10, 2016)

Buenas, quería saber como sacar error, dueño tiene código, introduzco mal reiterada veces y bloqueo, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2016)

Con cada intento *fallido* de desbloquear la radio, se incrementa el tiempo que debes esperar para que te de nuevamente la opción de ingresar el código de acceso, así que _*"Habrá que esperar"*_


----------



## juan rivero (Mar 10, 2016)

Buenas, decís que dejando encendido va a desaparecer en display ERROR CODE LOCK, se ve que supero los intento de colocar el código, no hay otra forma, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2016)

juan rivero dijo:


> Buenas, decís que dejando encendido va a desaparecer en display ERROR CODE LOCK, se ve que supero los intento de colocar el código, no hay otra forma, saludos



El temporizado es progresivo, algo como:

1 error = 30 segundos
2 errores = 2 minutos
5 errores = 2 horas

O algo así.


----------



## juan rivero (Mar 10, 2016)

Bueno, dejare encendido veo que pasa, lo tengo prendido de eso diez de la mañana sigue igual, pruebo mas tiempo y comento, saludos


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2016)

Pues introduce el código que tiene el dueño bien puesto.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 10, 2016)

el proximo paso después de 2 horas es 4 horas y el proximo 8h, 16h, 32h....


----------



## juan rivero (Mar 11, 2016)

Buenos días, va ser 12 Hs que esta encendido, todavía sigue con error, dejare mas tiempo veo que pasa, con respecto de introducir bien el código lo haría luego que salga de error, tengo el numero ahora no deja hacer nada el error, saludos


----------

